
The Library of Congress Releases a New Digital Strategy - dddrh
https://www.loc.gov/digital-strategy
======
carapace
Oh man!

A bit of a tangent, but uh, just clicking around I found this wonderful bit of
old ragtime:
[https://www.loc.gov/item/ihas.200035783/](https://www.loc.gov/item/ihas.200035783/)

Twelfth Street Rag

Imperial Marimba Band (instrumentalist)

1 sound disc : analog, 78 rpm, mono. ; 10 in.

Edison, 1920, monographic.

